# Filipino: talaga pwede ko, pogi. at saka na gusto ko yung titi mo.



## lramos85

Someone wrote this to me...
"talaga pwede ko, pogi. at saka na gusto ko yung titi mo". Anyone can help me translate it to English? Thanks.


----------



## moonshine

Uhh...it's a bit vulgar but I'll just *bleep* out that particular word...

"I'm really available, cutie, and that I want your ****."


----------



## pharabus

At the risk of offending but just to give context, "titi mo" means "your penis" I believe.


----------



## blue_jewel

pharabus said:


> At the risk of offending but just to give context, "titi mo" means "your penis" I believe.


 

You got it


----------

